# Gooseview Destroyer layout blind



## JonM (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm getting ready to buy one of these assuming I hear good feedback from the guys that have field tested these.

I really like the dog flap feature and sled feature.

Thanks


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I have three of them and really enjoy those features that you had mentioned. I also really like that the sides drop all the way down to the ground when you open up and get out. This is especially nice if a person isn't able to get up as easy. If you have any other questions let me know! I'd be more than willing to answer them.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Doug,
Check your PM's.


----------



## JIM CRICHTON (Aug 16, 2003)

This is by far the best goose blind on the market. This is the only blind you see in our area. We are on our 2nd year and have no regrets, no malfunctions. We hunted out of them 30 plus times last year. They really come in handy when the fields are full of snow in the winter, or to soft to drive into in the spring. The plastic bottom makes for a good sled.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

How are they priced?

I made some home made jobs last year and they seemed to work ok, but I saw these at the Game Fair and they seem to be really nice. no word on price though..

On another note, what about these versus the Eliminator blinds?


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

They have two sizes that retail for $349 and $379, so there a little more spendy than the Finishers and Eliminators


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Are they worth the extra hundred bucks?


----------



## JIM CRICHTON (Aug 16, 2003)

The way I see spending the extra money, if you want a Cadillac you buy one, if you want a Geo by it. You get what you pay for!! Another thing if I have a choice between USA made products or China i'm buying USA. I heard the boys of GooseVeiw are comming to Fargo in early September. I heard that at Game Fair. This is a quote from my brother," If you don't bring a Destroyer you will be watching from the road. Rember take a kid hunting, if you don't have a kid, take a neighbor kid. And have a fun and safe 2003 hunting season. :beer:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have not had a chance to try out a destroyer but they sound like a good idea. Like the sled idea and the ease of entry. The eliminator cockpit was a little tight to get out off. The add I read said they were only 30" wide, has anyone had trouble with them being to tight in the shoulders? Are these a lower profile than either the eliminator or finisher blinds? Last question, they have a Fall Gold camo but I have not seen a large sample of it, what are the preferred camo patterns for wheat or corn fields?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Bird dog, the sleds on the blinds are 30" wide and when you open up the blind the sides go to the ground so there is no hinderance in your movement. The ease of transport is something that is really nice, the sled for hauling items in is also very convienent. As far as profile they are more rounded and about the same height as most other blinds. The Farmland Gold pattern is a great pattern. I use it in wheat,barley, corn and everyother type of field or the edge of a slough. Just like all the other blinds make sure you stuff them good to break-up your outline!


----------

